
How I made $12,000 with an ebook in 24 hours - yitchelle
http://blog.lessmilk.com/ebook-sales/
======
LukeFitzpatrick
Nice article, but I would of liked to see how you did the marketing for your
book, your article didn't really dive into that?

I like your idea on pricing, smart move and it obviously paid off.

Did you use your blog to 'push' your book sales? Did you run a Google Adwords
campaign? Ask friends to help you sell it etc?

